# Resumo dias 1 e 2.04.2012 - Portalegre, Marvão, Mérida e "Viagens"



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2012 às 15:53)

*Dia 1 de Abril de 2012:*

Neste dia, ao amanhecer, podiam-se ver várias cortinas de precipitação a Este de onde estava "instalado" - Monte dos Apóstolos, na Urra (Portalegre): (10h17)




Na maior parte do tempo, andei por Mérida. Na hora de almoço, talvez 13h30 (hora de Portugal) começou a chover por lá, mantendo-se assim durante algumas horas. Uma foto enquanto visitava o teatro e o anfiteatro: (15h21)




Enquanto encontrávamos e não encontrávamos o carro, tempo para umas fotos da natureza: (16h12 e 16h13)






Durante o regresso a Portugal, vi algumas cortinas de precipitação a SW, e vi algumas células a nascerem : (16h49;16h55;17h03;17h05;17h09;17h17)














*Dia 2 de Abril de 2012:*
O dia amanhece com um intenso nevoeiro: (06h44;08h35)






Neste dia fui a Castelo de Vide, Marvão e Espanha (para reabastecer).
À saída de Marvão, as células foram crescendo, dando origem a chuva forte com granizo e alguma trovoada. No caminho Marvão-Espanha, ocorreu um forte aguaceiro com granizo, mas não tenho registos.
No regresso, Espanha-Portugal, mais um aguaceiro de forte precipitação com granizo à mistura. Aqui, em cerca de 10 minutos, a temperatura caiu dos 16.0ºC até aos 11.5ºC, atingindo ainda 9.5ºC. : (16h46)











1km após ter recomeçado a andar, novo aguaceiro com granizo: (16h50)





Depois durante a viagem de regresso a Loures fui vendo alguns cumúlos e algumas células: (17h19;17h21;17h25;17h31)










Mais tarde, ao passar perto da célula que estava localizada nas redondezas de Abrantes, mais um forte aguaceiro (sentido Este-Oeste). Aqui em 5 minutos a temperatura caiu dos 18.0ºC para 13.5ºC. : (18h01)


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Abr 2012 às 15:57)

Boas

Bela descrição parabéns 

Abraços


----------

